# Sex-Angebote auf Internetseite der SPD Unterhaching



## Reducal (11 November 2004)

Quelle: Münchener Merkur, am 10.11.2004

*Sex-Angebote auf Internetseite der SPD, www-Adresse ist nicht verlängert worden*



> Unterhaching - Als der Münchner Merkur gestern Mittag Unterhachings SPD-Bürgermeister E. K. bat, im Internet einmal die Seite der örtlichen Sozialdemokraten anzuklicken, stockte dem 62-Jährigen der Atem. "Hey, hey, hey", empörte sich K. "Wahnsinn, das gibt`s doch nicht! Da hat uns irgenwer was reingefunkt." Um genau zu sein: Via www.spd-unterhaching.de wurden tagelang obszöne Erotik-Angebote präsentiert. Ob Extrem-Porno-Webcams ab 9,95 Euro oder weiterführende Pikanterien unter Nutzung eines so genannten Dialers: Für Sex-Süchtige ließ die Internetseite der Unterhachinger SPD keine Wünsche offen.
> "Das ist schon eine Schweinerei, zumal wir gegen so etwas kämpfen. Man ist sich heutzutage nicht mehr sicher, wo diese Kerle zugreifen können", schimpfte K. über die Tücken des weltweiten Datennetzes. Und klickte sich spontan rüber zur politischen Konkurrenz: "Mal schauen, ob bei der CSU auch sowas läuft." Fehlanzeige, deren Internet-Angebot funktioniert ohne pornographische Ausschweifungen.
> Fragt sich bloß: Was ist passiert bei den Unterhachinger Genossen? Ein böser Scherz, ein Hacker-Angriff? G. v. d. H., Geschäftsführer des in Unterhaching ansässigen Fachmagazins "IT-Administrator", ging der Sache auf Anfrage des Münchner Merkur auf den Grund. Und er förderte ein verblüffendes Ergebnis zutage: "Bis auf eine mögliche Namensrechtsverletzung ist das ganz legal gelaufen." Die Unterhachinger SPD hatte nämlich vergessen, ihre www-Adresse bei der internationalen Registrierungsstelle "Denic" verlängern zu lassen - ab dem 4. November war die Domain frei, jedermann konnte sie erwerben.
> 
> Das tat die "Universal Boards GmbH und Co. KG" mit Sitz in München, Schwanthaler Straße 5. Deren Geschäftsführer M. D. hat sich offenbar auf den Erwerb frei werdender Internetadressen spezialisiert - und betreibt damit Sex-Seiten. Dolzers Mitarbeiterin S. M., von unserer Zeitung mit dem Barbusige Damen aus dem Netz genommen etwas ungewöhnlichen Sachverhalt konfrontiert, erklärte: "Wir registrieren jeden Tag automatisch eine bestimmte Zahl an Domains. Dabei achten wir nicht darauf, wem die Adressen gehören." M. signalisierte aber Gesprächsbereitschaft: "Natürlich geben wir die Seite wieder frei. Bislang haben wir in solchen Fällen immer eine Lösung gefunden, mit der beide Seiten zufrieden waren." Statt nackter Frauen lächelt bald also wieder der SPD-Vorstand vom Bildschirm; gestern Abend änderte sich schon das Erscheinungsbild, das virtuelle Rotlicht erlosch - und die SPD mutierte zu "Super Power Download".



Mich würde mal interessieren, was es kostet, in solchen publikumswirksamen Fällen eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden.


----------



## News (11 November 2004)

Das ist ja mal eine klasse Äußerung von M.D.s Firma:


> "Wir registrieren jeden Tag automatisch eine bestimmte Zahl an Domains. Dabei achten wir nicht darauf, wem die Adressen gehören."


Siehe dazu auch (schon älter):
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/43942

Und falls der Heise-Ticker die neue Story aufgreift, geht's im Heiseforum sicher rund. Bald ist Freitag


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und falls der Heise-Ticker die neue Story aufgreift, geht's im Heiseforum sicher rund. Bald ist Freitag...


Eben drum, denn ...


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wir langweilen uns derzeit alle hier ein bischen und ...


  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=81280#81280


----------



## News (11 November 2004)

Übernommene SPD-Internetseite schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist eine private Homepage und hat in keinster Weise etwas mit der Partei SPD zu tun


Privat? unk:  Allenfalls privatwirtschaftlich. Die Seite wurde schließlich geschäftlich genutzt - jedenfalls bis jetzt.


----------



## stieglitz (11 November 2004)

Diese Seite würde wenigstens nicht von der MSN Suchmaschine gefunden. :lol:


----------



## News (11 November 2004)

Hier noch ein kleiner Ausschnitt aus einer ganz anderen
("automatisch" generierten?  )
Subdomain einer M.D.-Seite:


----------



## dvill (11 November 2004)

Das heißt doch wohl, dass die kostenlose Möglichkeit, Google mit Linkmüll zu fluten, nicht mehr genug fehlerbereite Kundschaft heranschafft. Also im Grunde eine gute Nachricht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (12 November 2004)

Wenn das kein Lob ist!
(Aus dem vorherigen Link)


* Wo denkt Ihr findet er sie? Genau, im Computerbetrug Forum. Jetzt wird ihm dort erklärt wie er gegen mich vorgehen kann. Kreativ sind sie dort wirklich. *


----------



## News (23 November 2004)

Der Münchener M. D. denkt nicht nur bis Unterhaching, sondern erreicht endlich auch "Weltniveau", wie drei Domainstreitigkeiten zeigen....

1.) Hewlett-Packard hatte bereits im Mai etwas gegen "hp-cartridges.biz" (die Seite ist inzwischen down).

2.) Future Brands LLC (Werbefirma der Hersteller von Jim Beam Bourbon and Absolut Wodka) erwirkte Ende Oktober die Übertragung einer org.-Domain.
Noch ist diese allerdings als "Fun"-Dialerseite aktiv.

3.) Auch ein puerto-ricanisches Naturschutzprojekt ging erfolgreich gegen M.D. vor . 
Die umstrittene Domain http://www.cdk-pr.org zeigt jetzt Naturbilder...sehr schön und entspannend


----------



## News (8 Februar 2005)

Jetzt hat die SPD Unterhaching ihre Domain zurück.
Wie mir der Webmaster gerade mitteilte, floss kein Geld. Eine juristische Drohung habe gereicht.
Also adieu, *S*uper *P*ower *D*ownload


----------

